# i think i fried my MSD box



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

so after i hooked up my mallory tach the gto wont start. black wire to ground. white wire to interior light pwr. red to + terminal of the coil and green to the tach out put plug on the msd box. now i have no spark. is there a fuse in the msd box that can be replaced, or is it junk? :willy: where did i mess up?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There is a connector on the MSD box itself for the tach, you don't connect it to the coil like with no MSD. Try to remove the tach wire from the coil, it might fire back up.


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

i went to the coil to get power. and i disconected all the wires for the tach and made sure i had ground and power at the box. but there is no power coming out of the orange wire that goes to the coil. i did the recomended test msd put on there sight and it failed. so i am going to call and see what the want to service the box


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

it was the coil. i guess i fried it. already got a new one


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

MSD boxes are a bit sensitive. They fry easy. The coil was probably the cheaper of the two....


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

im really not happy with msd. had alot of problems with coils. this is the 3rd. the first two were crap out of the box.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

O Man! thats good to know.....I guess I'll be going down that road soon enough. My engine guy said "buy two boxes, for when the first one fails"....


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

I some have seen some problems with msd but i have had mine for 11 years with out a problem. My good friend has had his for 14 years and not missed a beet. Sounds like you hooked up right. Check msd wires and make sure they didn't nock one lose that happens a lot. I have a 6al.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

thats the one I'm getting...6AL, and one of those finned coils (I forgot the part # ):cheers


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Running several MSD 6AL and 6 BTM. Never really had a problem with them. Run MSD Blaster 2 and MSD Blaster 3 coils. Again no problems. Has a friend that went crazy with a bad ignition system, and it turned out to be a bad ACCEL dizzy!

rich


----------

